# Battery Drain on Tain Ottavino



## kitman22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi there.

I was hoping I could get some advice on an issue I have been having recently​.
I have a Tain Ottavino that has been on my keys for a few years now.
Recently I have noticed that when I put a fresh battery into the light, by the end of the day it is completely dead.
The light is fully screwed down and no light is emitting from the LED.
I also noticed that the light is somewhat warm, I won't say that its is noticeably putting out heat, but other Ti objects that I have within 
reach are significantly cooler to the touch.
Could there be some sort of parasitic drain in play here? 

Thanks

Kit


----------



## Vemice (Aug 17, 2018)

I suggest you contact Yitsan.
It usually takes him a few days to respond.


----------

